# Upper res



## Shoguner61

What is going on with upper? Been there twice this year still no largemouth. Water is clear but cold . Anyone else having trouble getting any from there?


----------



## AtticaFish

There has been talk here on OGF over the last few years about a major decline in the bass fishing there. Yet every year when the state releases the 'Fishing Forecast'...... Upper #2 is in the top 10 statewide for numbers and size. The ODNR outlook does not jive with the actual reports people on here post. Upper #2 is listed STATEWIDE as the #1 lake for numbers and #7 for fish over 20". That is a huge difference in opinion between members here and the ODNR. I sure hope the ODNR gets someone out there to reevaluate things and see if they can figure out why. 

Here is the link for 2018 bass fishing forecast: http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-tips-by-species/largemouth-bass#tabr4

I do notice that one reservoir i fish often is completely left off that list. I know better from my own observations and think it should be listed at least in the NW Ohio section as a top bass lake, but it is no where on the list. Have to take their list with a grain of salt i guess.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I went to upper last year and didnt catch crap. Used to go there and have 15+ fish days of good fish. Cant buy a bite now. I dont get it.


----------



## Shoguner61

Thanks for information .where is Lima lake never heard of it


----------



## odell daniel

we found quite a few dead fish last year in the 3 to 5 lb range, we were catching 15 to 20 a day 2 years ago, a guy that fishes upper several times a week said he watched them spray the weeds on the shoreline and the wind was blowing the weed killer across the lake...not sure if that did it. last year we still caught bass, not the same numbers, and no fish over 4lbs.


----------



## Shoguner61

I don't get the spraying weeds thing if that is a water supply why are they putting chemicals in it?


----------



## laynhardwood

I have had some just stupid days on 2 that no one would ever believe. Last year i caught quite a few 12-16” fish and not one over 17”.


----------



## laynhardwood

AtticaFish said:


> There has been talk here on OGF over the last few years about a major decline in the bass fishing there. Yet every year when the state releases the 'Fishing Forecast'...... Upper #2 is in the top 10 statewide for numbers and size. The ODNR outlook does not jive with the actual reports people on here post. Upper #2 is listed STATEWIDE as the #1 lake for numbers and #7 for fish over 20". That is a huge difference in opinion between members here and the ODNR. I sure hope the ODNR gets someone out there to reevaluate things and see if they can figure out why.
> 
> Here is the link for 2018 bass fishing forecast: http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-tips-by-species/largemouth-bass#tabr4
> 
> I do notice that one reservoir i fish often is completely left off that list. I know better from my own observations and think it should be listed at least in the NW Ohio section as a top bass lake, but it is no where on the list. Have to take their list with a grain of salt i guess.


I hope they never ever list the reservoir I think your talking about on that or any list. Lol there are several gems in NW Ohio that people overlook or don’t take the time to figure out. I for one will not argue with those places being off the list.


----------



## AtticaFish

The fact that it is on that list in the first place could have something to do with its decline. I've honestly never fished it, but it sure looks like a lot of thought went into making it a _fishing_ lake from the start. Not many city reservoirs have that amount of 



laynhardwood said:


> I hope they never ever list the reservoir I think your talking about..........


Yep, that unnamed lake is on my personal top 5 list for 3 different species........ i very seldom mention its name.


----------



## ress

Shoguner61 said:


> Thanks for information .where is Lima lake never heard of it


I'll bite! Lima Ohio...


----------



## FishinBuckeye

This thread inspired me to sign up so ... hello.

Upper Res is essentially my local lake and while I have not fished it a ton, I went out today. Granted, I'm a bank fisherman who has spent most of my fishing days catfishing and recently got into bass I can attest to the lack of bass strikes.

The boaters on the water today said the same thing. They saw fish on their finders but just couldn't get the bite. Today I just threw some mini and normal sized spinners as my other open hooks always seem to get caught on rock but I have some more finesse gear on the way that I hope will be better for snags.

On another note. The city was out on the res with some kind of small tank in the middle of the boat. Not to sure what the thing was but it seemed to be aerating the water. Not sure how much pressure that would put on the bass but does anyone know what the HECK that boat is/does?


----------



## ress

Here in Findlay they use that set up to spray copper sulphate to kill weeds and alge. I've only seen it done in the summer-fall time though. City says it only effects fish for a week or so. Oh, and welcome aboard!


----------



## FishinBuckeye

ress said:


> Here in Findlay they use that set up to spray copper sulphate to kill weeds and alge. I've only seen it done in the summer-fall time though. City says it only effects fish for a week or so. Oh, and welcome aboard!


Thanks for the welcome!

Bummer if the boat was indeed spraying, as the next week appears to be a prime bass fishing period.

Could spraying copper sulphate pre-spawn/spawn cause juvenile bass death, thus dwindle the population over several years? 

Anyone know if ODNR checks fish populations every year?


----------



## ress

Div of Wildlife has been dragging nets around in reservoir 1 off and on for two weeks. I got a chance to ask them Friday what they were looking for. Perch population he said. He said they only counted 2 that day.


----------



## robertj298

Up until last year Upper was the best Ohio Bass lake I'd ever fished. In the previous 8 years I caught an unbelievable number of Largemouth between 3 and 6 lbs. Last year I only caught a few small fish and haven't fished it at all this year.


----------



## Scum_Frog

A few years ago we would go there about twice a month and would have monster fish days every time.....we would hammer 15-20 fish a piece MINIMUM and all solid 2.5-4lb fish.....Im not wasting my time going there anymore until I hear better reports....its sad honestly.


----------



## avantifishski

I live in Upper Sandusky. So ive fished it plenty from the bank and from the boat and ive seen a decline in the bite from 2015-2018..i saw a post where a member saw odnr shocking fish and said they told him they were moving big females to another body of water...


----------



## robertj298

avantifishski said:


> I live in Upper Sandusky. So ive fished it plenty from the bank and from the boat and ive seen a decline in the bite from 2015-2018..i saw a post where a member saw odnr shocking fish and said they told him they were moving big females to another body of water...


I was told by ODNR that they never move fish from one body of water to another.


----------



## avantifishski

Im positive thats wat he said


----------



## ress

Been doing it at Findlay for years. I have a friend that saw it first hand.


----------



## FishinBuckeye

Yesterday was a disappointment. The only thing I caught were two wood ticks on my leg.

Really wonder how often they take a census of the fish population. Hard to believe Res 2 is truly the #1 ranked inland water way for Largies in the state at the moment.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## avantifishski

What where you throwing on this 0 fish day?


FishinBuckeye said:


> Yesterday was a disappointment. The only thing I caught were two wood ticks on my leg.
> 
> Really wonder how often they take a census of the fish population. Hard to believe Res 2 is truly the #1 ranked inland water way for Largies in the state at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinBuckeye

Most of the time I was throwing either a spinner or chatter. Moving baits are the only success I've had there from shore thus far.

Had some panfish bites with a dropshot last week.


----------



## avantifishski

Probly wanna stay away from spinner baits on calm wind and sunny sky days especially on clear water lakes/Res.. Did you get or ask a boater for water temperature? Did you try a swimbait? Or creature bait?


----------



## FishinBuckeye

No boaters there yesterday. It was free fishing weekend with a decent amount of families bank fishing. Figured that's why no boaters were out.

I'm sure eventually I'll get it dialed in but I have a habit of losing tackle near the standing trees (where ive caught all my largies). Plus as stated, the ticks were rough on that side of the res yesterday.

Ended up spending more time near the dock just catching some sun and listening to podcasts. That in itself is enjoyable.

I only brought my MH rod with me yesterday. Might have been better to bring a finesse with me as well.


----------



## Tim67

Anyone have any experience fishing Bucyrus reservoirs? Moved to Crestline from Toledo and Oak Harbor, but have not fished reserve down. Had been fishing Clear Fork, Pleasant hill but clutch dog out on Evinrude on my bass boat so used to moving around but gonna be shore bound for awhile this year


----------



## Rustynails

Fishin, I hit#2 yesterday in my boats maiden voyage for the year. Got there around five ish and stayed till after 8.. I was more interested in how things were running than fishing . Gonna start hitting it better next week. And yes, I'm a tickophobe so ill stay in the water. Good luck.


----------



## robertj298

avantifishski said:


> I live in Upper Sandusky. So ive fished it plenty from the bank and from the boat and ive seen a decline in the bite from 2015-2018..i saw a post where a member saw odnr shocking fish and said they told him they were moving big females to another body of water...


I saw a post where someone else saw a post about moving fish from one lake to another lol. I was there last night and an the ODNR boat was going out to shock fish so I asked them. They all laughed and said those rumors get started at a lot of lakes in this area by guys that go out a couple times and get shut out. They told me they do not move fish from one lake to another


----------



## FishinBuckeye

Had a few nips today on the jig but no good thumps, though I also was fishing the worst time of day. Feel like they might be a bit deeper in the stumps that I can't get to with my baitcasters. I'll probably hit the bank this weekend and bring more spinning gear for distance ... maybe go power-finesse. Did see a small bass go under the cement walking bridge before I left.

I REALLY need to unload my tackle and bring more rods. The weight I'm carrying is pretty ridiculous. lol

The one boat I saw and talked to didn't get any bass but they loaded up on crappie.


----------



## avantifishski

How many bass did ya catch while you hangin with the officers?


----------



## avantifishski

avantifishski said:


> How many bass did ya catch while you hangin with the officers?


K

*Me and my boy caught around 12-15 bass half were over 2lb..Those are not stumps those are trees in 15ft of water.we use our bass boat to fish it. Never caught a bass near the trees..PM i can probly get you off the snide..*


----------



## FishinBuckeye

Who were you speaking to? For myself, I haven't spoke to any any officers. Although a week or so ago a local officer was at the lake taking pictures of the dock. I asked him if he knew when/how many times they do a fish census there but he had no clue ... even asked me if I knew if they stock the lake.

Personally, I'm not targeting the deeper standing trees ... rather the stump founds near shore in 6 feet of water or less. Honestly the only reason I continue to target the area first is because I have a bit of confidence in it for getting bites (which I almost always do). I know there are some decent sized flats on the west, just south of the trees that I haven't targeted too much yet. And while I've seen boaters pulling bass in the south grass in the past, I personally don't seem to have luck in that area.

Today was more of a "get some sun and take a walk" day for me since it was in the afternoon. On a plus side, I pulled a square bill off a log with my jig. Tacklebox +1


----------



## avantifishski

If you don't need help. Then you dont need help..i was just trying to put you on a 10-20 fish day


----------



## FishinBuckeye

Any tips or trick are always welcomed ... I was just conversing and wondering who you were speaking to since your reply seemed to encapsulate two different conversations. 


avantifishski said:


> If you don't need help. Then you dont need help..i was just trying to put you on a 10-20 fish day


----------



## avantifishski

I. Was talking to you about trees,but it also sounds like your fishing includes the old beach are..but the one thing i can tell you after living in upper sandusky and fishing #2 for 10yrs is that grass is the habitat these fish live in and relate to, but the spawn may have finished yet but water was about 66-67 deg.


----------



## FishinBuckeye

Nah, I don't fish the beach.

Generally start at the north trees then walk to the south/dock end.

I definitely see bass being pulled close to shore there but I haven't had much luck there for whatever reason the few times I've been there this season.

Perhaps I'll focus that grass line next outing and skip the north side. Wanted to get out there this weekend but the weather looks pretty wet. Heck ... I won't melt, perhaps I"ll poncho up and get out there anyways.


avantifishski said:


> I. Was talking to you about trees,but it also sounds like your fishing includes the old beach are..but the one thing i can tell you after living in upper sandusky and fishing #2 for 10yrs is grass is the habitat these fish live in and relaate to


----------



## FishinBuckeye

Ended up pinching a nerve in my back somehow but fished for a bit today ...

Caught a largey over 3 1/2 pounds.


----------



## Tim67

FishinBuckeye, 3 1/2 nice, bet that made your back pain better for a little at least. Any others or just the one good one?


----------



## FishinBuckeye

Just the 3.5 lber. Waited for others to leave before fishing my target area and messed up my back right after that catch. Can barely walk atm as my disc is swollen. Rare that it acts up but when it does its a real pain ... literally.


Tim67 said:


> FishinBuckeye, 3 1/2 nice, bet that made your back pain better for a little at least. Any others or just the one good one?


----------



## Tim67

Oh know exactly what you mean Brother, have had lumbar problems for years, 2 torn discs and 1 desiccated (dried up) disc. So know where your coming from, feel better.


----------



## FishinBuckeye

The fishing has really picked up for me but boy that vegetation is getting THICK. Banked 4 largies yesterday with one being about a 3lbs'er. Hooked up a bigger bass on one of my last casts but she came off.

The day could have been more productive if I wasn't filming and somehow screwing up my leader knots ... causing me to lose some baits and having to re-tie.


----------



## Jt Homes

Has any of you guys fished res 1 ? Looking for catfishing with the kids. I ran into a guy fishing out on res 2 and he said res 1 was polluted by a run off problem from a farmer and killed most of the fish. Any info?


----------

